# bibs short vs. regular



## bikezombie (Feb 28, 2008)

Any preferences between bib shorts and regular lycra shorts for a long distance tour (avg. 80mi/day)? I kinda felt like the bibs would keep the shorts from cutting into my stomach but I also feel that the straps might get uncomfortable and sweaty after a long day of riding and they're much more expensive then regular shorts. I've also heard that people have nipple irritation issues with bibs. I've never actually worn bicycling shorts, even though I ride alot but I think I'll probably need them. What about those loose fitting bicycle shorts with padded butts? Or those padded underwear? Just looking for opinions from people with experience going long distances and any specific brands and style recommendations I can research.

thanks


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

The waist band makes me feel like I have to go pee more often, so I rarely use them for longer rides. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have bibs & shorts and I like them equally well. I'm not bothered at all by the waist band on the shorts, although I have some friends who are. I've never tried the baggy shorts, or the padded underwear, so I can't comment on them.

As far as nipple irritation goes, I get that all the time, regardless of what I wear. At the beginning of the season I buy a box of those little circular bandaids and wear them. Problem solved.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Bibs all the way IMO.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Bibs are worn by almost all pros for a reason-they're better. Granted, they are quite a bit more expensive, and if you don't yet have any lycra type shorts you might be better off with 2 pairs of regular versus 1 pair of bibs, but for the ultimate in performance and comfort, bibs are the way to go. And if you are going on a 80 miles per day extended tour, you must have lycra type shorts, be it regular or bibs. The MTB type "baggy" bike shorts or the bike underwear things just won't cut it. And get at least 2 pairs. You don't have to get the most expensive, but don't get the cheapo $20/pair kind either. A mid priced pair should be fine. 80 miles a day for several days is too much to risk on substandard shorts. You don't want to be 2 days into a 7 day tour with problems caused by your shorts.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

try 'em and see for yourself... most people that go from shorts to bib never go back


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I prefer bibs for any distance riding. A base layer helps prevent the dreaded nipple chafing.


----------



## bikezombie (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks everybody. I guess bibs it its!


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Bibs all the way. I have Assos Bibs and find the comfort and fit to be far superior to standard shorts. I also have the Roadbikereview bibs and like them to for the same sort of reasons.


----------



## Chucko (May 15, 2007)

Love my bib shorts. I have enough of a belly that regular bike shorts just roll down in front. Bibs help keep things under control.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I see a lot of this "bibs are da bomb", "bibs rock", etc. I don't own any bibs, and I have no issue with regular shorts. So WHY are bibs better? Aren't they hotter in the summer?


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to just have shorts and wondered what the bib people were about. Then I found some decent Castelli bibs for 75% off and got them. It was night and day.

First the lack of a waist band/drawstring is great. I did not seem to have a problem before even with the gut I had (might still have a small one). It was not until putting on the bib did I realize how much more comfortable I was without the waist band. Now when I put shorts back on it bothers me. Not unmanagable, but definitely not as comfortable.

I feel like the chamois stays in place better with the shoulder straps pulling up. Even with tight shorts I always felt like the chamois moved more than it should and never felt up in the right spots. I say this as a Castelli bibs I have are the same as my shorts. 

As far as hotter in the summer. Here in Texas I have not notice a difference. That is me riding in 110+ degrees. Definitely did not feel warmer when after forgetting to put the arm straps on after a natural and then putting them back on.

Which comes to my one con....naturals. Some bibs are cut pretty high, and make naturals a pain as you almost have to disrobe. Others are cut a little more shallow and I can manage with out pulling everything off. That is because I chose not to go through the leg openings. 

On the other hand...my girlfriend really does not like the pair she has. Seems that women do not by bibs as much. Least my girlfriend had problems finding them in stores, and complained about the straps and her chest. Not to mention the bathroom breaks....she was in layers due to the 37F weather. Not a plus for the bibs at that time at all.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Bibs are evil and just a way to make me spend more money on this addiction . I was perfectly fine with shorts, but after loosing a bunch of weight I needed a smaller size, so I tried bibs. They were OK, but after wearing them a while the real shocker was when I wore a pair of shorts - they were significantly less comfortable than the bibs  .

How the bibs did this I don't know, but they *are *responsible.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Trevor! said:


> Bibs all the way. I have Assos Bibs and find the comfort and fit to be far superior to standard shorts. I also have the Roadbikereview bibs and like them to for the same sort of reasons.


I just ordered some ASSOS Bibs, do you use their care instructions and did you get the ASSOS Cleaner? These Bibs are not cheap.
Jim


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just ordered some ASSOS Bibs, do you use their care instructions and did you get the ASSOS Cleaner? These Bibs are not cheap.
> Jim


With care, the bibs will last about 2 years. Without care, they will last only 24 months.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just ordered some ASSOS Bibs, do you use their care instructions and did you get the ASSOS Cleaner? These Bibs are not cheap.
> Jim



They are not cheap indeed. I did not buy their cleaner however I never use fabric softener when I wash any of my cycling or athletics (running) gear as I don't believe it is good for the fabric.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> They are not cheap indeed. I did not buy their cleaner however I never use fabric softener when I wash any of my cycling or athletics (running) gear as I don't believe it is good for the fabric.


I've seen people say this a lot. Does that only apply to liquid fabric softener or it also applies to dryer sheets?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

nate said:


> I've seen people say this a lot. Does that only apply to liquid fabric softener or it also applies to dryer sheets?


DON'T put cycling gear in the dryer! It dries fast enough by air drying, that it's not worth killing it with all that heat.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> DON'T put cycling gear in the dryer! It dries fast enough by air drying, that it's not worth killing it with all that heat.


what's to kill?


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Fabric softener is 'usually' an oil based product and won't let the wicking action of the fabric work as good as normal. 

I dry my stuff in the dryer, just put it on air fluff, no heat = no problem. Plus all my cycling/gym gear is dry in about 20 minutes or less.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have noticed that some women have a big problem with cycling bibs, unless they are shaped like a man (not many are). About 90 percent of lycra bibs are made for men. I think some companies make bibs for women - Assos, Pearl Izumi, Castelli, etc. 

I'm of two minds about washing my cycling clothes - sometime I put them in the washer (with Woolite) on the hand-washable setting and put them on my line drying rack. But other times I wash them in the sink, use a beach towel and line dry them.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I see a lot of this "bibs are da bomb", "bibs rock", etc. I don't own any bibs, and I have no issue with regular shorts. So WHY are bibs better? Aren't they hotter in the summer?


Actually, I found bibs to be cooler. Once they are saturated with sweat, they are cool against the body. They are more comfortable because there is no waist band.

I use both bibs and shorts. If both have the same padding, bibs are more comfortable. Keep in mind that I don't suffer from the dunlop syndrome (gut done lops over the waistband). I'm fine wearing either type. For the 'bigger' boys, bibs are more comfortable for this reason.

So far I have not had any issues with the nips.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

wipeout said:


> what's to kill?


I've had some shrinkage and some seams start to come out on cheaper clothes. I guess if you dry on low or no heat, then it's not as much of an issue. But I have a new, high-efficiency, front loading washer, and the cycling clothes (and anything polar fleece) come out of the washer almost dry. I think it spins the water out of them at something like 1000 rpm.


----------



## hogleg62 (Mar 27, 2006)

If you are worried about the straps, I would recommend Boure. You can't even tell the straps are there. I would think they would work for women better as well. 

The chamois are excellent also. I'll give them 5 chili peppers.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Bibs hands down! Once you try them, you will realize shorts suck. I even use shorts now on MTB rides.

Use Tide FREE or any other brand of Dye Free, Perfume Free detergent. Hand wash or use Delicate/Handwash cycle on your machine. Air dry and you will be fine! This goes for any type Athletic wear that's Dri-Fit, Mositure Wicking, Cool-Max, etc!

I line dry all my workout, bike and athletic wear.


----------



## Singlespeed10 (Mar 25, 2008)

wipeout said:


> what's to kill?


The spandex fibers will stretch out.


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

.....


----------

